# CCD and Neonicitinoids (Systemic pesticides) Are we sure that is the cause of CCD



## igottagetalife (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have read several items pointing a bad finger at Bayer and Monsanto for the creation of systemic pesticides. I have seen a lot of petitions to halt the distribution/creation of systemics but we had CCD well before that. Yes I realize not on as large a scale as back in 2007/2008 but to pin everything on those pesticides... it doesn't make sense.

I got into beekeeping not for the honey or monetary potential but simply to understand, or try to bees, They are a fragile part of our eco-system.

I love watching them and beekeepers as a whole all have very diverse opinions... it's a great hobby.

Lately I have read and heard in several different places that it's only the systemics that are causing the issue. I wonder if there isn't simply a cumulative effect of poisions in general in the wax in hives from gardens, and virus' that are a cause too.

This subject really polarizes beekeepers and I am interested in hearing opions on the subject.... your thoughts please.
Regards,
John


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John! There is no simple answer to CCD. If there was beekeepers would throw that "magic pill" in the hive and chase those "snake oils"
In researching composting I discovered neonicotinoids and agricultural elements that had them applied are "hazardoous waste" in several counties.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Neonicitinoids are BAD for bees, and several studies have confirmed that...
Neonic's are likely responsible for SOME cases of CCD, as are several other factors; but I can't see blaming any one thing for ALL cases of CCD, kinda like SIDS in babies.
That said, I'll sign any petition I see to ban dangerous pesticides, especially systemic ones; we have too many organic, natural, or at least biodegradable alternatives, we don't really *need* to use these HIGHLY toxic chemicals anymore. The only thing I don't like is pointing the finger at just one or two companies; it's the class of chemicals I have a problem with, not any specific manufacturer.


----------



## igottagetalife (Feb 19, 2012)

I am fine with some cases attributed to neonicotinoids and I want to make it clear that I am against all forms of anything ending in '...cide'. 

I See more people with gardens using insectcides practicing the theory that if some is good...more is better. It's a wonder that the little ladies are here at all in the modern age.

As far as only one or two companies, I would love to see a partnership studying the long term (two bee seasons) of the pesticide usage.

I am just not buying one cause.... although if left unchecked a virus could do it all once their immune system is affected.


----------

